# Sailfin molly breeding



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

I have 2 pairs of sailfin mollies and I absolutely love them! They are beautiful! Here are some pictures of them first:
















The female looks pregnant in this pic:









i couldnt get a shot of the other female. 

I know mollies are live bearers and I actually had the female(not pictured) to go in the corner of the tank and have some babies. i tried to catch one of them but it was too fast. Im not sure what to do when they have their babies. Should I try catching the fry and putting them in a breeder net or just let them be in the tank. There is plenty of hidding places with all the plants but im worried about them getting enough to eat. These are such pretty fish and I would love to raise some. I know my other female from the pic is about to burst from the looks of it....


----------



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

I would appreciate any one's input!


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

If these are in your 100g some will always find there way to adult hood. Biggest problem or asset will be your angels having them for snacks. They would be a good food supplement. :red_mouth 

As you want you raise some a specific tank for the preggo females will help keep them safe. Just transfer the female before she pops and then transfer back to the show tank for another round.

These fish breed fast so it will not take much time to get a bunch up to size that will not be eaten.


----------



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

so do you think the female pictured is about to pop? lol


----------



## SnBMeg (Mar 14, 2007)

If you don't manage to move the female before she pops, and you find fry in your tank and want to move them to safer quaters, it's not too hard to catch them with a net. Molly fry tend to hang out right near the surface early on, and what I've found works quite well is to just ease a net _slowly_ beneath them and then scoop.

I've done this with 3 batches and have caught every fry that I've found. I moved mine to breeder boxes, so I'm afraid I don't have any advice for feeding them in-tank, though if you put the food right near them they'll most likely find it.

When your female is ready her gravid spot should be easily visible. Just how fat she gets will depend on how many fry she's got, so it's possible that she may be ready right now, or it could be a bit longer. My mollies are balloons, so I've always had to rely on gravidity almost exclusively.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

RachPreach said:


> so do you think the female pictured is about to pop? lol


Yep, I do.


----------



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

i just hate to move her from the tank to another and then back again. Seems like alot of stress for her. I guess ill just leave her where she is and hopefully the babies she has can find food to eat in the tank some where....i dont know. can the babies live off of stuff like plants in the tank like at the bottom?


----------

